# Is There An Aluminium Debate?



## woodwormm (22/7/10)

i picked up a dirt cheap massive stock pot with tap on the bottom... about 40 Litres but it's aluminium...

looking at doing my first BIAB and wondering if Ally is frowned upon?

any suggestions appreciated

cheers.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Use it.


----------



## seemax (22/7/10)

Die in the knowledge you enjoyed drinking great beer.

Seriously, many of us use alloy pots and we ...errr...seem ok... although this one time at vic case swap....................


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

You're not meant to eat the aluminium pot though seemax.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> Use it.


 
That doesn't seem to be leaving much room for debate, does it? 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure most of the science says that pots are fine. Apparently the beer you make in them is a bigger risk to your health or something? I stopped listening at that point.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

Someone once told me they got aluminium poisoning from drinking too much beer from aluminium tinnies. Pobably a load of crap.
Aluminium has none of the qualities that I admire in a metal.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> Aluminium has none of the qualities that I admire in a metal.


 
This is a perfect sentence. It makes me wish I had an issue with aluminium so that I could put it in my sig.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

bum said:


> That doesn't seem to be leaving much room for debate, does it?



Suggesting the debate amongst homebrewers is as tired as whether you can get botulism from no chill or whether glad wrap is a suitable lid replacement.

@Boagsy - lightweight, strong, corrosion resistant? None of these qualities are admirable?


----------



## Tezz (22/7/10)

I chose not to use it. Aluminium leeches.
Some reports have stated it increases the chances of alzheimer's disease, but your liver will probably die before then


----------



## jayse (22/7/10)

I have made many things in a aluminum pot, rice, potatoes, crabs, curry, beer has been the best.
Just look after your pot it needs to be cleaned straight away, its not like stainless its needs to be looked after.


----------



## jayse (22/7/10)

Tezz said:


> I chose not to use it. Aluminium leeches.
> Some reports have stated it increases the chances of alzheimer's disease, but your liver will probably die before then



If these reports were cows everyone on AHB would be eating steak.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Anyone else really want a steak now?


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Tezz said:


> Some reports have stated it increases the chances of alzheimer's disease,



Reports from maybe around 1972. No conclusive links between aluminium in cookware and the incidence of alzheimers as far as I'm aware. Happy to be shown different. Maybe it's in the same journal as the white tailed spiders cause leprosy papers.

I'd be looking at genetics and lack of exercise for your brain as the two main causal factors of alzheimers.

_There is sufficient
evidence to indicate that cooking
food of a salty or sufficiently acidic
or alkaline nature in aluminium
pots and pans, or storing the food
in aluminium foil, results in an
increased amount of aluminium in
the food and increased dietary
intake. However, there is no
evidence that this is associated
with a significantly increased
uptake of aluminium into the body._

FROM HERE: http://www.health.qld.gov.au/ph/Documents/ehu/4177.pdf


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> @Boagsy - lightweight, strong, corrosion resistant? None of these qualities are admirable?



lightweight can be good but a good thick steel base would be better
i'd prefer it was more inert (inerter)
i believe it's relatively soft, scratches easy and reasonably pliable


----------



## haysie (22/7/10)

jayse said:


> If these reports were cows everyone on AHB would be eating steak.



I eat steak and live in Victoria, Jayse is just a weirdo that beats from his ass.


----------



## seemax (22/7/10)

http://www.alz.org/alzheimers_disease_myth..._alzheimers.asp

Re Myth #4


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> lightweight can be good but a good thick steel base would be better
> i'd prefer it was more inert (inerter)
> i believe it's relatively soft, scratches easy and reasonably pliable



Ever tried to set up a solid steel scaffold?


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Ever tried to set up a scaffold without a good base?


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> Ever tried to set up a solid steel scaffold?




I believe anyone that did would probably admire a lightweight metal but I haven't, won't and don't.
On the other hand if it's too heavy then they wouldn't have to lift it and perhaps it may have other means of erection. 
I see your point though, strength to weight ratio, I would prefer Titanium.

Edit - And it tends to burr at the joints with time.


----------



## superdave (22/7/10)

The inside of the cans is actually lined with an epoxy coating. So yes that story is full of crap; they got their Al poisoning from elsewhere.


Boagsy said:


> Someone once told me they got aluminium poisoning from drinking too much beer from aluminium tinnies. Pobably a load of crap.
> Aluminium has none of the qualities that I admire in a metal.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

superdave said:


> The inside of the cans is actually lined with an epoxy coating. So yes that story is full of crap; they got their Al poisoning from elsewhere.




Ahhh, it was probably the epoxy poisoning that made him full of crap.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

bum said:


> Ever tried to set up a scaffold without a good base?



Which leads to the conclusion that all metals have admirable qualities in the right situation.

I think my main point was - everyone has a preference for something but the debate surrounding aluminium as boil pot beyond personal preference is uninteresting, inconclusive and not worth reliving unless you're a scientist examining potential issues with aluminium as a kettle material in a brewery situation.

Doesn't cause alzheimers, will conduct heat well and boil your wort just fine, does need to be cleaned properly (as does all brew equipment), is corrosion resistant (due to its almost immediate protective corrosion layer), is lightweight, doesn't look as pretty as stainless, can be used in a brewery no issue unless you prefer a different material.

I think I'll make a scaffold from my spent hops.


----------



## levin_ae92 (22/7/10)

mmmm Aluminium!!


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> Which leads to the conclusion that all metals have admirable qualities in the right situation.



Objectively agreed.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> I think my main point was...[snip]...[insert reasonable thing that was said here]


 
My point was that you ignored his point which was that a good SS pot will have a thicker base than a good ali pot. 



manticle said:


> Which leads to the conclusion that all metals have admirable qualities in the right situation.


 No. There is never a good excuse for nu-metal. 

Never. 

And for the record, most scaff I see is gal anyway. Not that it has any relevance to the context in which it was raised.


----------



## HoppingMad (22/7/10)

Consult the brewer's friend John Palmer, and bow down at the bible of homebrewing 'How to Brew' and you will find what you seek.



> There was a concern 10 years ago that the use of aluminium in cooking and the ingestion of aluminium contributed to
> alzheimer's disease. The medical study that generated the controversy was later found to be flawed due to contamination
> of the test samples. An independent experiment conducted by Jeff Donaghue and reported in 'Brewing Techniques'
> showed that in a side by side aluminium vs stainless steel boils of wort from a single mash, there was no detectable
> difference in the amount of aluminium between the samples either before or after fermentation.



Source: John Palmer 'How to Brew' printed version, p.316 Appendix G. This is not available in the online version I can find.

Unfortunately there are side effects to aluminium according to the author, but not of the health kind - more a flavour thing:



> Iron and aluminum can cause metallic flavors leaching into the wort during the boil. The small amount could be considered
> to be nutritional if it weren't for the bad taste. Nicks and cracks ceramic coated steel pots are a common cause as are high
> iron levels in well water. Stainless steel pots will not contribute any metallic flavors. Aluminum pots usually won't cause
> metallic flavors unless the brewing water is alkaline with a pH level greater than 9. Shiny new aluminum pots will sometimes
> ...



Source link: John Palmer 'How to Brew' online versionSection under Metallic Off Flavours

Cheers :icon_cheers: 

Hopper.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

It's probably admirable in an alloy.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

pH level greater than 9 might give some other things to worry about.

@bum - without getting too pedantically semantic, I suggested aluminium should have qualities that most would find admirable in a metal, regardless of whether they considered it good for a boil pot. The answer was that SS pots had a better base which is neither here nor there when considering said admirable qualities. Admirable qualities exist, regardless of less admirable ones/more admirable ones of other materials.

Shall we discuss this another day (or not)?

nu metal is horrible


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> nu metal is horrible


 
Not sure I can agree that the context of a brew pot is entirely irrelevant but I'm more than happy to put the issue to bed with the above resolution.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

When it comes to preference, if there's something that is better for the purpose then personally I feel that the lesser metal is not admirable.


----------



## manticle (22/7/10)

So when the blonde is standing next to the brunette and both have different qualities but you prefer the brunette, the blonde suddenly becomes ugly?


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

manticle said:


> So when the blonde is standing next to the brunette and both have different qualities but you prefer the brunette, the blonde suddenly becomes ugly?




It's not the brunette that would make the blonde ugly but the blonde herself.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

I can hit a ball with a bat but is it something that Sir Donald would admire?


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

He's more of a golfball/stick man.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

Well perhaps he would think that it was no big deal I could hit a golf ball against a corrugated iron tank with a wicket time after time but he was a tea-totaller.
Did they use Aluminium in tea pots?
spelling - teetotalist, probably nothing to do with tea


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> but he was a tea-totaller.


 

Again for those who missed it (with added underline for emphasis): 



Boagsy said:


> but he was a tea-totaller.


 

Bloody hell. I never knew that. I don't want to hear that warbley vocalled song ever again. It is just un-Australian!


----------



## woodwormm (22/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> lightweight can be good but a good thick steel base would be better



i'm lucky this pot i got has a really thick base for an ally pot, i think it's out of a commercial kitchen.

i'll be using it for my first BIAB.


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

printed forms section said:


> i'm lucky this pot i got has a really thick base for an ally pot, i think it's out of a commercial kitchen.
> 
> i'll be using it for my first BIAB.




It may be thick but is it steel?
I like a bit of insulation from the direct heat source.


----------



## bum (22/7/10)

The pot will do just fine, pfs. Best of luck with the brew! 



Boagsy said:


> spelling - teetotalist, probably nothing to do with tea


 

```
Etymology 



 One anecdote attributes the origin of the word to a meeting of the Preston Temperance Society in 1832 or 1833. This society was founded by Joseph Livesey, who was to become a leader of the temperance movement and the author of The Pledge: "We agree to abstain from all liquors of an intoxicating quality whether ale, porter, wine or ardent spirits, except as medicine." The story attributes the word to Dicky Turner, a member of the society, who had a stammer, and in a speech said that nothing would do but "tee-tee-total abstinence". 



 An alternate explanation is that teetotal is simply a reduplication of the 'T' in total (T-total). It is said that as early as 1827 in some Temperance Societies signing a 'T' after one's name signified one's pledge for total abstinence.[3] In England in the 1830s, when the word first entered the lexicon, it was also used in other contexts as an emphasized form of total. In this context, the word is still used, predominantly in the southern United States.
```

So maybe Our Don drank lagers?


----------



## Murcluf (22/7/10)

It's the aluminium in deodourant that should be more a cause for alarm as you spray it directly onto the skin repeatedly on a daily basis. Oh well some supposedly do so


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/7/10)

bum said:


> The pot will do just fine, pfs. Best of luck with the brew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure he didn't mix with the boys, just went home to the wife and kids and abstained from alcohol as far as I know.


----------



## bcp (23/7/10)

Essentially, don't take aluminium intravenously, otherwise it's ok. 

"Aluminium is (after oxygen and silicon) the third most common element (at 8%) in the Earth's crust. As a result, you cannot avoid being exposed to aluminium. You'll find aluminium in drinking water, foods, pharmaceuticals, anti-perspirants, and printing inks...

The first scientific "evidence" about aluminium's toxicity appeared in the mid-1970s. People with Alzheimer's Disease have typical changes in the brain that can be seen only with a microscope. They're called "neuro-fibrillary tangles". Various studies found high concentrations of aluminium at autopsy in the brains of people suffering with Alzheimer's Disease - and almost always in the characteristic neuro-fibrillary tangles in the nerves. So, did the aluminium cause Alzheimer's Disease? No. It eventually turned out that the neuro-fibrillary tangles were very "sticky" - and absorbed the aluminium out of the water used to wash them. 

But around the same time, a brand-new aluminium-related disease appeared - "Dialysis Encephalopathy". By the mid-1970s, patients with chronic kidney failure were now routinely being treated with a new technique called "dialysis". It used hundreds of litres of water each day to purify the blood. Unfortunately, the aluminium naturally present in the water entered the blood, and couldn't be removed - because the kidneys weren't working. As the blood levels of aluminium soared to thousands of times higher than normal, the patients became confused and demented. As soon the problem was recognised, this "Dialysis Encephalopathy" was fixed by removing the aluminium from the water.

So, giving aluminium in massive concentrations directly into the blood of very sick people with failed kidneys did cause dementia. But there are lots of causes of dementia. Alzheimer's Disease is one of these. The dialysis patients, even though they had very high aluminium levels and dementia, never developed the neuro-fibrillary tangles, that are characteristic of Alzheimer's Disease.

On average, we each take in about 10 - 50 mg of aluminium per day. But even people who take antacids and buffered aspirin, which bumps up their aluminium intake to 1,000 mg of aluminium per day, have no increased incidence of Alzheimer's Disease."
http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/200.../29/1163941.htm


----------



## unrealeous (23/7/10)

A home brewer telling me it's safe to brew beer with aluminium is like a prisoner telling me its safe to inject smack with a ballpoint pen.

Hell, it probably is safe. But the big boys don't use it... The good news if it does give you Alzheimer's, you won't remember how you got it.


----------



## MHB (23/7/10)

Unrelated to its use a metal in brewing I loathe Aluminium, just plain hate working with it and don't like the feel of products (like pots) made from Ally, there is just something real about Stainless, it just screams I'm Here Forever.

That aside I wouldn't choose Aluminium for any number of reasons mentioned above, but wouldn't be too worried about using it if you got a good deal on a nice big pot.

It's interesting to note that the original research into the possible link between Alzheimer's and Aluminium was funded by the Canadian Galvanising Company, then the world's biggest maker of enamelled cookware

MHB


----------



## JestersDarts (23/7/10)

bum said:


> ```
> Etymology
> 
> 
> ...



well there you go. 

I thought teatottaler it meant that you didnt drink booze, so you drank tea instead. therefore, totally tea only => tea-totaller.


----------



## Swinging Beef (23/7/10)

Death fo false metal!


----------



## Shed101 (23/7/10)

bum said:


> Anyone else really want a steak now?



yes please. could you deliver it by lunch time?

i'll pm my address.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> I see your point though, strength to weight ratio, I would prefer Titanium.



Do you snort crack as a profession?

edit for clarity: Aluminium is awesome


----------



## jakub76 (23/7/10)

Al is a better conductor of heat than SS. So you can save $ on the pot, the burner and the gas.

Regarding thicker base, build quality has nothing to do with material. My $80 al pot is a shitload more solid than the crappy indian SS pots at twice the price.

I did a lot of reading about the health issues and satisfied myself I had nothing to worry about. I suggest you do the same, oh and my ball point pen syringe works fine, just need to wait a few weeks before using the same vein


----------



## glaab (23/7/10)

I don't think a kettle needs a thick base, something about the gravity of the wort. I read that at ibrew or Palmer or somewhere. Who wouldn't prefer SS to ally? We can't all afford to spend a million dollars an a kettle though.


----------



## Bribie G (23/7/10)

My new Crown urn with exposed element is SS and has a SS - clad heating coil as well. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Do you snort crack as a profession?



No, do you sniff crack? 
I happen to believe Titanium is superior to Aluminium in every aspect, just my opinion, do you have one on the subject?

I love my titanium billy and spork.
An aluminium one would of been out of shape, scratched to bits and stained to buggery by now and things taste so much better from it.
And what is that smelly metallic black slime that comes from my baking tray when I clean it.

Being a better conductor may not be an advantage. A good thick piece of steel would perhaps retain it's heat and original shape for longer. Temperature regulation may also be easier to achieve with steel. 
I was of the impression that you have to be very careful what you clean aluminium with as it can become pitted and is not a very durable metal.

Regardless of cost and how superior it's build quality is I would never buy an Aluminium pot.

Edit - I like my metal to be tough. Tough as..... 
It's a bird, it's a plane, ......it's the man of Aluminium. It just doesn't sound right.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/7/10)

My 75litre aluminium stockpot cost me $50 because it had a lid wedged in it that couldn't be removed - unless you had an angle grinder. So, I think my aluminum pot is pretty good enough. It is as ugly as sin though, and when it falls onto the ground from a height in a big windstorm because I forgot to put it away, it bends. But, it bent back again.

Oooh lahk mammoth?


----------



## Shed101 (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> I love my titanium billy and spork.
> An aluminium one would of been out of shape, scratched to bits and stained to buggery by now and things taste so much better from it.



Like the look of those titanium sporks ... but a bit pricey. Probably a bit harder to melt than the plastic ones, too  
Aluminium billies are great though. The bendiness is actually v. useful because you can pack them and reshape later.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Shed101 said:


> The bendiness is actually v. useful because you can pack them and reshape later.



not if your multi-fuel burner is packed inside it.

They are expensive though, even more-so since I got mine. Perhaps the price of Titanium has risen.
Well worth the extra investment, you get what you pay for.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> not if your multi-fuel burner is packed inside it.



Never an issue with my Optimus 8R...


----------



## Shed101 (23/7/10)

I use a 35 year old lightweight gas burner that fits fine inside  

... had a titanium bike once. It got nicked :angry: 

OT ... I (or rather SWMBAN) bought an el cheapo SS Big W 19l stockhoppot.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> Never an issue with my Optimus 8R...


Mines an Optimus Nova, one of my most prized possessions, love it to bits.
Never seen the 8R before, neat little burner.


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

How the heck is titanium superior to aluminium in every way. You can pick up a pot big enough to do full batches made in aluminium for what? Under $100? If you don't look to hard. What's a 40L titanium pot worth? Can you even get them?

Platinum has better thermal conductivity and looks sexier also. Imagine the chicks I could pull with a platinum stock pot!

Here's the facts as I see them. We have 3 realistic options for kettles:
- Aluminium - cheap, good conductor of heat, but not as durable, not as "bling", and harder to clean than SS
- SS - bling, durable, easy to clean, but a comparatively exxy and not as good a conductor of heat
- Copper - great conductor, durable, yeasties love it, looks bling IF you really put in some effort, but hard to get and very hard to clean

Titanium is great and all (heck, I have a titanium wedding ring, glasses and tooth!), but how the hell it's appropriate for brewing I'll never know.


And there are no health issues with aluminium. That myth needs to be stamped out as soon as it is raised.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Shed101 said:


> OT ... I (or rather SWMBAN) bought an el cheapo SS Big W 19l stockhoppot.


I got excited when I seen 15 litre SS jobs for 20 bux at Kmart in the catalogue. After inspection I thought it probably would of made a good drum as it had a distinct tinny sound when I tapped the base. Good enough to boil water in though I guess, bit hard to burn water.


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> No, do you sniff crack?
> I happen to believe Titanium is superior to Aluminium in every aspect, just my opinion, do you have one on the subject?
> 
> I love my titanium billy and spork.
> ...



Perhaps you could read an engineering materials textbook and get back to me on how titanium is superior to aluminium in every way


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> Mines an Optimus Nova, one of my most prized possessions, love it to bits.
> Never seen the 8R before, neat little burner.



I purchased it in (I think) 1980, when they were pretty much at the end of their sales life. I bought an add-on pressurising pump for it a couple of years later. It burns shellite - and nothing more that I'm game to try. Mine lost a lot of its paint (as they all did) so I tried repainting it and baking the paint on in the oven. That's kept it going since. I don't use it much nowadays, but I am in no hurry to part with it.

Here's a pic I found (not mine):







Edit: It's the thing on the right.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Zebba said:


> How the heck is titanium superior to aluminium in every way. You can pick up a pot big enough to do full batches made in aluminium for what? Under $100? If you don't look to hard. What's a 40L titanium pot worth? Can you even get them?
> 
> Platinum has better thermal conductivity and looks sexier also. Imagine the chicks I could pull with a platinum stock pot!
> 
> ...



The context was it's strength to weight ratio as compared to aluminium, not it's cost or application.

Yep, aluminium is cheap.
For brewing, I'll use SS until I can get my hands on titanium gear.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

L_Bomb said:


> Perhaps you could read an engineering materials textbook and get back to me on how titanium is superior to aluminium in every way




Nah couldn't be stuffed, I like metal but it doesn't get me that excited.
I have my opinion and belief based on personal experience and I'm sticking to it, feel free to elaborate if you know anything off hand though.


----------



## Hatchy (23/7/10)

bum said:


> The pot will do just fine, pfs. Best of luck with the brew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Except as medicine". Does that mean I can prescribe myself 15 pints when I get home & still be a teatotaler?

To answer the title of this thread, there is now.


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

I guess we have different ideas on what "every aspect" means then 


Boagsy said:


> The context was it's strength to weight ratio as compared to aluminium, not it's cost or application.
> 
> Yep, aluminium is cheap.
> For brewing, I'll use SS until I can get my hands on titanium gear.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/7/10)

In a past life, my (then not) wife wrote the operating manual for an aluminum smelter on the south island of New Zealand. I went with her for a few weeks once and got the royal tour of the plant. That was a lot of fun. I doubt that I would have got the same quality of tour at a titanium smelter anywhere, so (it therefore follows that) aluminum is better than titanium.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Zebba said:


> I guess we have different ideas on what "every aspect" means then




negating cost, can you give me one?


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

So to answer the OP - yes. Yes there is an aluminium debate.


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

Easier to source? More variation is sizes, shapes and volumes? Easier to work with?

But at the end of the day, you missed the point. If there is ONE aspect where aluminium is superior (i.e. price), then clearly titanium isn't superior in EVERY aspect? Amirite or amirite? (No, that's not an aluminium ore, it's nerd for "am i right?")


Boagsy said:


> negating cost, can you give me one?


----------



## bjay (23/7/10)

printed forms se...

Bet your glad you asked this question hey ,,, Got any more :unsure: 

bjay


----------



## pcmfisher (23/7/10)

Whats this steel base biz?
I think you will find the base is either copper or aluminium for max conductivity. or maybe titanium.....................


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Zebba said:


> Easier to source? More variation is sizes, shapes and volumes? Easier to work with?
> 
> But at the end of the day, you missed the point. If there is ONE aspect where aluminium is superior (i.e. price), then clearly titanium isn't superior in EVERY aspect? Amirite or amirite? (No, that's not an aluminium ore, it's nerd for "am i right?")




It's intrisic qualities are of more interest to me but if we wanted to be pedantic.
Aluminium is superior because it's cheap and more people use it because of that, there I've said it, happy?  
I'm no metal worker but I wouldn't say it's easier to work with. Please elaborate.


----------



## bjay (23/7/10)

Titanium is hard to work with
ie; weld, drill, machine, compared to aluminium 

bjay



edit ;Having said that titanium is very sexy stuff


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

bjay said:


> Titanium is hard to work with
> ie; weld, drill, machine, compared to aluminium
> 
> bjay
> ...




Needing a stronger drill bit, a different welder or rod etc, does that make it much harder to work with or just different? I mean we still have to drill it, weld it etc, modern tools take out much of the hard work anyway do they not. Perhaps with the right tools it could be a more pleasurable job than working with aluminium. My titanium billy is beautifully made.
Playdough is pretty easy to work with but do you get my point?

Titanium is beyond sexy, paerhaps even erotic.


----------



## the_yobbo (23/7/10)

Don't do it!!. 

I brewed in an aluminium stock pot and died because of it.

... I got better.


----------



## bjay (23/7/10)

Dont worry he put it on hard rubbish allready

bjay


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

Well there are a few handy folk on these forums. Hands up who can work aluminium? Hands up who can work titanium?

I have a titanium wedding ring. I was told in no ambiguous terms when I bought it that if in an emergency it had to come off and couldn't be removed, the finger would have to come off.

I want to get a sight gauge, or a thermowell added to an aluminium kettle, I could find someone to do it in a matter of minutes. I guarantee that the same cannot be said of titanium

So titanium is great for some functions, yeah. I wouldn't want an aluminium screw in my jaw to hold a tooth, I want titanium. Butwe're not talking about aerospace, dentisty, or jewlery, we're talking about brewing. At least, I thought we were.


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

I'm talking about soup.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Zebba said:


> Well there are a few handy folk on these forums. Hands up who can work aluminium? Hands up who can work titanium?
> 
> I have a titanium wedding ring. I was told in no ambiguous terms when I bought it that if in an emergency it had to come off and couldn't be removed, the finger would have to come off.
> 
> ...



For brewing - SS
There you go, there's another property of Aluminium making it superior, less people know how or can work with Titanium.
Edited to say - I can't work with either Al or Ti so I still gotta find someone if I want but I'd be interested in learning how to make stuff from Ti. 


manticle said:


> I'm talking about soup.


What are you gonna cook it in?


----------



## zebba (23/7/10)

surely we all agree that ceramic is the ultimate for soup making, right?


----------



## manticle (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> What are you gonna cook it in?



A soup kitchen


----------



## Sydneybrewer (23/7/10)

:icon_offtopic: ok can i have the last five minutes of my life back... i am now angry with myself for having a read through this whole thread as it was a waste of time that i will never get back. :mellow:


----------



## felten (23/7/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: ok can i have the last five minutes of my life back... i am now angry with myself for having a read through this whole thread as it was a waste of time that i will never get back. :mellow:


welcome to the internet


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> :icon_offtopic: ok can i have the last five minutes of my life back... i am now angry with myself for having a read through this whole thread as it was a waste of time that i will never get back. :mellow:




All is not lost, at least you now know Boagsy hates aluminium and titanium excites him sexually.


----------



## Dazza_devil (23/7/10)

manticle said:


> A soup kitchen




Mate, if I'm ever rich enough I'll buy you a titanium soup pot and ladel one day and a titanium soup bowl and spoon. 
Would you care to part with one of your own soup recipes?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> Mate, if I'm ever rich enough I'll buy you a titanium soup pot and ladel one day and a titanium soup bowl and spoon.
> Would you care to part with one of your own soup recipes?



I'm not manticle, but...

Take one can Campbells tomato soup (it must be Campbells, for they are well known for not using aluminum or titanium cans)...


----------



## breaky (23/7/10)

printed forms section said:


> i picked up a dirt cheap massive stock pot with tap on the bottom... about 40 Litres but it's aluminium...
> 
> looking at doing my first BIAB and wondering if Ally is frowned upon?
> 
> ...


Ever had a beer from an ali can?? It makes even the crappiest beer taste worse - dunno why, since they're supposed to be plastic lined..hmmm...

That aside, if ya got it use it

Breaky


----------



## Nick JD (23/7/10)

You get chromium poisoning from stainless steel. 

Use aluminium. :icon_drool2:


----------



## sinkas (23/7/10)

Yes there is a mass debate


----------



## Frag_Dog (23/7/10)

This topic has helped me decide to not ready topics that contain the words "Debate" or "Aluminium"...


----------



## Daniel.lear (23/7/10)

After being on this forum for a while now, I get the impression that alot of posts these days are to simply increase members post count. While some of these people do on occasion have valuable things to add, they are de-valued by the absolute bollocks they gone on with the rest of the time.

F.F.S.

/rant

To the OP, Ally is fine to use for brewing. Even if there is leeching of ally into the body, there is a lot of stuff out there in the big bad world that'll kill you before that. 

Leary


----------



## unrealeous (23/7/10)

Leary said:


> To the OP, Ally is fine to use for brewing. Even if there is leeching of ally into the body, there is a lot of stuff out there in the big bad world that'll kill you before that.


Be especially careful of unsubstantiated advice on an internet forum...


----------



## bum (23/7/10)

Leary said:


> After being on this forum for a while now, I get the impression that alot of posts these days are to simply increase members post count. While some of these people do on occasion have valuable things to add, they are de-valued by the absolute bollocks they gone on with the rest of the time.
> 
> F.F.S.
> 
> /rant


 I guess this begs the question: Has Leary just diminished the value of his lurking?


----------



## browndog (23/7/10)

Boagsy said:


> Needing a stronger drill bit, a different welder or rod etc, does that make it much harder to work with or just different? I mean we still have to drill it, weld it etc, modern tools take out much of the hard work anyway do they not. Perhaps with the right tools it could be a more pleasurable job than working with aluminium. My titanium billy is beautifully made.
> Playdough is pretty easy to work with but do you get my point?
> 
> Titanium is beyond sexy, paerhaps even erotic.



Having worked with titianium in the aerospace industry I am having a good laugh at this stupid thread. Boagsy, buy your titanium pot then please invite us all around to see you drill a hole in it to fit an element. You have no idea what you are talking about buddy.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/7/10)

browndog said:


> Having worked with titianium in the aerospace industry I am having a good laugh at this stupid thread. Boagsy, buy your titanium pot then please invite us all around to see you drill a hole in it to fit an element. You have no idea what you are talking about buddy.



Oh thank goodness someone here who actually works with the stuff chiming in.


----------



## Nick JD (23/7/10)

browndog said:


> Having worked with titianium in the aerospace industry I am having a good laugh at this stupid thread. Boagsy, buy your titanium pot then please invite us all around to see you drill a hole in it to fit an element. You have no idea what you are talking about buddy.



The Ipswich Boeing Factory.


----------



## browndog (23/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> The Ipswich Boeing Factory.



Something like that, on these





these




and these


----------



## jakub76 (24/7/10)

Ipswich Bong Factory - does that count Orchy bottles you find in Newton Park?



> Titanium is beyond sexy, paerhaps even erotic.


 ... that's just disturbing, perhaps it's time to sample a belgian blonde.

As for Master Bate's comment


> Yes there is a mass debate


 I agree it is getting a little bit wanky


----------

